# $50,000! highest bid ever for extreme mustang makeover!



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow. That is truly amazing


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

WOW!!! Just WOW!!!! The wonderful work they do with these horses in such a short time!!! Takes alot of time and patience!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I want to be that good one day


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it's pretty cool what they can do with them in such a short period of time. 
I'm a little surprised they got 50,000 for him, but that's still pretty awesome.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I think it's pretty cool what they can do with them in such a short period of time.
> I'm a little surprised they got 50,000 for him, but that's still pretty awesome.


They got 50K for him partly because they had been bidding against themselves and didn't know it. Ray was trying to buy the horse and the city ended up buying him for the city mascot and gave the horse back to Ray to control. Ray did not know that they were gifting it back to him and was upset when he couldn't afford to buy the horse.

There was a TV special about it. Finally after several broken hearts of trainers they tried to get the general bidders to quit bidding so that the trainers could buy their horse back at the auction.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Proof that every horse has potential to be great. He's got a ways to go, but I'll be darned if he doesn't do some of those maneuvers better than most of our horses! Crazy, because I would of never picked a little mud-brown horse like that to go so far in only 100 days...


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

thats awesome, but not surprizing to me, goes to show that you dont have to be a pure bred horse to be famous.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I loved watching Hail Yeah in the EMM.

I also stumbled across this horse on FB, he is (very) successfully competing in some USDF dressage competitions.
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I loved watching Hail Yeah in the EMM.
> 
> I also stumbled across this horse on FB, he is (very) successfully competing in some USDF dressage competitions.
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More



Thanks for sharing that smrobs!


----------

